# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Mikonkadun raitiotie

## kuukanko

Ensi torstaina kokoontuvan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla on Mikonkadun radan rakentaminen. Samalla esityslistalla radan rakentamiselle esitetään rahoitusta vuodeksi 2007.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on tänään päättänyt raitiotien rakentamisesta Mikonkadulle äänestyksellä 5-4 esityslistan mukaisesti.

Aleksanterinkadun ja Yliopistonkadun välillä rata on yksiraiteinen (tai voi olla lomiteltu). Yliopistonkadun ja Kaivokadun välillä rata on 2-raiteinen ja sillä on tässä pysäkki. Tämäkin osuus muuttuu kävelyalueeksi, joten autojen pysäköinti myös Yliopistonkadun ja Aleksin välillä muuttunee vihdoin mahdottomaksi.

Vuosi sitten valmistuneita uusia vesiputkia ei ehkä siirretäkään, sillä uusien putkien ikä on sama kuin radalla. Jos tulee putkitöitä, jotka estävät ratikkaliikenteen, linjat voivat kiertää Kolmen Sepän kautta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Hieno päätös! Nyt toivotaan vielä, että kh käsittelee Kampin pikaisesti.

Mikonkadulla varmaan kannattaisi nimenomaan pistää kiskot lomittain. Kai se sekä nopeuttaisi matkantekoa että tulisi edullisemmaksi, kun ei tarvittaisi (hidastavia) vaihteita.

----------


## Compact

> Mikonkadulla varmaan kannattaisi nimenomaan pistää kiskot lomittain.


Tähän pitää sanoa taas, että lomathan ne meillä ovat tietenkin mielessä, kun kelitkin ovat olleet mitä mainioimmat  :Smile: 

Mutta tässä on oikeastaan kysymys limittäisistä raiteista... siis kuten ympäri maailmaa sadoissa raitiotietapauksissa kapeissa paikoissa on käytännössä. Raiteet muuttuvat "yksiraiteisiksi" liikenteenhoidollisessa mielessä, kun eri suuntien raiteet johdetaan toistensa "sisään". Norrköpingissä on lähin tällainen limitetty osuus.

Vaihtoehto tähän on tietenkin asentaa kaksi vaihdetta ja tehdä selkeä yksiraiteinen osuus, mutta limittäisyydellä päästään eroon vaihteista ja niiden tuomasta lisäongelmatiikasta.

Tornion-Haaparannan rautatiellä on teknisesti vastaavanlainen limitys, mutta se johtuu maiden hieman erilaisista raideleveyksistä.

----------


## Albert

Näyttää Mikonkadun "yksiraiteiselle" osuudelle tulevan limitys, ei vaihteita.
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...uunnitelma.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

> Näyttää siis Mikonkadun "yksiraiteiselle" osuudelle tulevan limitys, ei vaihteita.


Sitä mäkin tuossa tyytyväisenä katselin. Mutta vaihdeyhteyttä Aleksille länteen jäin kaipaamaan, sellaisesta olisi poikkeustilanteissa hyötyä eikä ainakaan kartan perusteella luulisi olevan tilan kanssa ongelmaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Miten Mikonkatu etenee? Joskus pelättiin, että se tulee olemaan Kampin ratikkalinjan avaamisessa ratkaiseva tekijä. Mikonkatu ei teknisesti ole haasteellisuudessaan yhtään mitään parissa edellisessä puheenvuorossa käsiteltyyn Kaivokadun risteykseen verrattuna, mutta jokin aika sitten puhuttiin, että Mikonkadun suunnitelmat olisivat olleet pahasti kesken. Toivottavasti se ei ainakaan viivytä Kampin linjauksen käyttöön ottamista.

----------


## kuukanko

Mikonkadun uusi katusuunnitelma on nähtävissä rakennusvirastossa ja sen webbisivuilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikonkadun uusi katusuunnitelma on nähtävissä rakennusvirastossa ...


Katusuunnitelmakuva julkaistiin jo syyskuun Raitiossa. Nyt päivitetyssä versiossa näyttää olevan pieniä muutoksia lähinnä katupäällysteissä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Tuollainen lomitettu kiskonpätkähän on nykyään Katajanokan päättärillä, jossa ohitusraide kulkee lomittain vastakkaisen ajosuunnan kiskon kanssa. Mikonkadun lomittaisen radan pituus näyttäisi olevan noin 100 metriä. Kun vaunut kohtaavat osuudella, selvitäänkö tilanteesta näköyhteydellä ja sovitulla ajojärjestyksellä vai tuleeko pätkälle jonkinlaiset valo-opastimet ajovuoroa osoittamaan? Katusuunnitelmassa ei ainakaan sellaisista ole mainintaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun vaunut kohtaavat osuudella, selvitäänkö tilanteesta näköyhteydellä ja sovitulla ajojärjestyksellä vai tuleeko pätkälle jonkinlaiset valo-opastimet ajovuoroa osoittamaan? Katusuunnitelmassa ei ainakaan sellaisista ole mainintaa.


Nyt en tiedä tätä asiaa, mutta arvaan, että on pakko olla valo-ohjaus. Aleksanterinkadulta ei näe Mikonkadulle, joten kuljettaja ei voi tietää, onko siellä vaunu vastassa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Mikonkadulla on nyt kiskot maassa Kaivokadun ja Yliopistonkadun välillä. Kaivokadun eteläisen ajoradan ylitys puuttuu vielä. Sen tekeminen vaatii ilmeisesti liikennekatkoa myös Kaivokatua kulkeville ratikoille, vaikka vaihteet onkin jo valmiina.

----------


## Albert

> ...Mikonkadun lomittaisen radan pituus näyttäisi olevan noin 100 metriä...


Virallinen, valtakunnallinen termi on *limitetty raide*.

----------


## ess

Mitenköhän tässä järjestetään ajovuorojen odottaminen? Tehdäänkö Kaivokadulle vaihteen jälkeen joku paikka missä voi odottaa, vai tukkiiko valoa odottava vaunu liikenteen Kaisaniemenkadun suuntaan? Aleksin päähänhän mitään tällaista ei mahdu tekemään, joten olisi kai fiksua että Aleksilta tuleva vaunu olisi aina etuoikeutetussa asemassa.

----------


## Fiss

> Mitenköhän tässä järjestetään ajovuorojen odottaminen? Tehdäänkö Kaivokadulle vaihteen jälkeen joku paikka missä voi odottaa, vai tukkiiko valoa odottava vaunu liikenteen Kaisaniemenkadun suuntaan? Aleksin päähänhän mitään tällaista ei mahdu tekemään, joten olisi kai fiksua että Aleksilta tuleva vaunu olisi aina etuoikeutetussa asemassa.


Enpä tiedä miten asia on suunniteltu hoidettavan mutta Mikonkadulle Kaisaniemenkadun ja Yliopistonkadun väliin tulee uusi pysäkki, joten siinähän sopii odotella Aleksilta tulevia vaunuja. Suunnitelma löytyy rakennusviraston sivuilta: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...kohteet/Kluuvi

----------


## tsvk

> 24.9: Enää ei puutu pätkääkään!
> Mikonkadun radastakaan ei enää puutu kuin kaarteet Aleksin vaihteisiin.


...ja nyt 13.10. sekin kaarrepala on paikallaan, eilen sunnuntaina illalla olivat hitsaustyöt käynnissä.

Asiaan liittyen: Jo Mikonkadun radan suunnitelmia katsellessani mieleeni tuli huoli jalankulkijoitten turvallisuudesta Mikonkadun radalla, onhan Aleksin ja Yliopistonkadun välille jäävä pätkä kävelykatuosuudella. Eli vaunut ajavat jalankulkijoitten keskellä. Nojuu, onhan kyseinen raidepätkä limittäisraidetta joten kovin paljoa tilaa se ei vie (= jalankulkijoille lisää tilaa), mutta kuitenkin.

Huoleni tuli mieleen taas eilen kun tuon viimeisen kaarrepalan asennustöitä ohimennen seurasin... se kaarre viistää aika läheltä Aleksi kolmentoista rakennuksen kulmaa ja ainakin nyt ennen kuin päällystys- ja kivetystyöt on tehty tulee mielestäni Aleksilla kävelevälle jalankulkijalle fiilis että Aleksilta Mikonkadulle kääntyvä ratikka "hyökkäisi päälle" nousemalla jalkakäytävälle jalankulkijoitten sekaan. Ennustan tuohon kohtaan paljon hämminkiä kunhan liikenne alkaa.

Onko kellään tietoa että minkälaiset turvalaite-, liikennevalo- yms. suunnitelmat tuohon on kaavailtu? Ja minkä verran kivetystöillä yms. tullaan korostamaan että ratikkakiskot ovat "ajorataa"?


[Jei, ensimmäinen postaukseni... olen seurannut foorumia jo kauan.]

----------


## Kolli

Kysymys jalankulkijoista on hyvä, ainakin Mikonkadun osalta.

Tässä suunnitelmien selostuksia ja piirustuksia.

*Simokatu:*

Selostus:  http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/74...df?MOD=AJPERES

Suunnitelman piirustus:
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/79...df?MOD=AJPERES

*Mikonkatu:*

Selostus:
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/76...df?MOD=AJPERES

Suunnitelman piirustus:
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/76...df?MOD=AJPERES

Kaikki HKR:n työkohteet kaupunginosittain:
http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu.../fi/Ty_kohteet

Mikonkatu kuuluu Kluuviin ja Simokatu Kamppiin.

----------


## Jusa

Meillä Munkkiniemessä on rakennusvaiheessa raitiovaunujen varoitusvalot suojatielle.
Keltaiset vilkkuvat ledrivistöt asennetaan asfalttiin suojatielle ennen kiskoja.
Suomalaiset kun kävelevät pää alaspäin ja näin ollen huomioivat välkkyvät ledit.
Aika näyttää kuinka ne toimivat pohjolan oloissa, mutta varmaankin Aleksin lämmitetyllä kadulla ne pysyisisivät hyvin sulana.
Kun niitä ei ole huomioitu noissa pöytäkirjoissa, niin  eihän niitä tietenkään voi laitaa.
Uskoisin kuitenkin, että juuri tuollaisissa Aleksin kohteissa ne olisivat erinomainen turvalaite.
Samoin kannattaisi tutkia Arabian silmukan jalkakäytävän mahdollisuutta.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Jos vain saataisiin ihan oikeasti autot pois Mikolta ja Aleksilta, niin kyllä silloin raitiovaunujen havaittavuus ja tarvittaessa äänimerkkienkin kuuluvuus paranisi huomattavasti. 

Näiden katujen ongelma on siellä jatkuvasti pörräävä autoliikenne. Henkilöautoillahan sinne ei pitäisi olla mitään asiaa, mutta aika vapaasti siellä cruisaillaan. Enpä ole nähnyt mitään valvontaa.

Jakeluliikenteelle on varattu aamusta ja aamupäivästä monta tuntia, mutta ihan säännöllisesti siellä iltapäivisin moni firma ajelee. Kun olen muutaman kerran kysäissyt, niin perusteluna on ollut, että mehän ajetaan sinne mihin tilataan, kun vaan maksetaan. Tai sitten esimerkiksi valtiollinen yritys pakottaa alihankkijan rikkomaan lakia sillä uhalla, että siirtää kuljetukset toiselle tai ulkomaiselle firmalle.

On sinänsä aika mielenkiintoista, että Aleksin varrella voi rahalla ja kiristämisellä ostaa lainrikkomista kenenkään siihen puuttumatta. Huippu on kuitenkin mielestäni kansainvälinen kuljetusyritys, joka pitää pakettiterminaalia Aleksilla. Asiakkaat tuovat sinne tavaraa autolla ja firman omat autot vievät sieltä eteenpäin. Jos tuo tapahtuisi aamupäivällä, niin se vielä jotenkuten menettelisi, mutta kyseisen konttorin tavara lähtee ja saapuu iltapäivällä - siis silloin, kun Aleksi on "rauhoitettu jalankulkijoille".

----------


## Albert

> Suruksemme kuulimme, että Mikonkadun kiskotyöt odottavat jotain turvalaitetta, jolla on toimitusongelma, eli Kampin ratikkaliikenne pääseekin alkamaan vasta helmikuussa 2009 eikä vuodenvaihteessa


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous 27.11.

----------


## Kolli

Tämä on juuri se mistä olen aiemmin puhunut: HKR:n ja HKL:n työt seisovat ja myöhästyvät aina kuukausitolkulla milloin mistäkin syystä. Olipa taas hienoa toimintaa!

----------


## GT8N

> Mitenköhän tässä järjestetään ajovuorojen odottaminen?


Helsinkiläiseen tyyliin sitä ei ilmeisesti ole suunniteltu mitenkään. Eli kuka ensin ehtii... Jossain suunnitelmassa mainittiin, että "Aleksilla kääntymistä odottava vaunu saattaa hetkellisesti hidastaa liikennettä". Tärkeätä olisi nimenomaan, että Aleksilta tulevalla on etuoikeus, sillä Rautatieasemalta tuleva voi hyvin odottaa Mikokadun pysäkillä, niin ei sotketa turhaan Alksin liikennettä.




> Asiaan liittyen: Jo Mikonkadun radan suunnitelmia katsellessani mieleeni tuli huoli jalankulkijoitten turvallisuudesta Mikonkadun radalla, onhan Aleksin ja Yliopistonkadun välille jäävä pätkä kävelykatuosuudella. Eli vaunut ajavat jalankulkijoitten keskellä.
> 
> Onko kellään tietoa että minkälaiset turvalaite-, liikennevalo- yms. suunnitelmat tuohon on kaavailtu? Ja minkä verran kivetystöillä yms. tullaan korostamaan että ratikkakiskot ovat "ajorataa"?


Ainakin keskieuroopassa on täysin luontevaa, että raitiovaunut kulkevat jalankulkijoiden seassa. Ihmiset osaavat varoa vaunua, sillä se sattuneesta syystä kulkee aina määrättyä uraa. (Tai sitten on jotain pahasti pielessä :Laughing: ) Lisäksi kävelyalueella kuljetaan hiljaa (n.15km/h), joten vaaratilanteita ei pitäisi syntyä. Ellei kuvioon astu taas "vaativat erityisolot"  




> Kysymys jalankulkijoista on hyvä, ainakin Mikonkadun osalta.


Eiköhän jalankulkijat opi ajan mittaan, että ei kannata urpoilla ylimääräisiä. :Wink: 




> Jos vain saataisiin ihan oikeasti autot pois Mikolta ja Aleksilta, niin kyllä silloin raitiovaunujen havaittavuus ja tarvittaessa äänimerkkienkin kuuluvuus paranisi huomattavasti. 
> 
> Näiden katujen ongelma on siellä jatkuvasti pörräävä autoliikenne. Henkilöautoillahan sinne ei pitäisi olla mitään asiaa, mutta aika vapaasti siellä cruisaillaan. Enpä ole nähnyt mitään valvontaa.
> 
> Jakeluliikenteelle on varattu aamusta ja aamupäivästä monta tuntia, mutta ihan säännöllisesti siellä iltapäivisin moni firma ajelee.


Täälä se on vaan mahdotonta puuttua pyhän auton käyttöön. Luulisi, että edes näillä parilla parkkipaikalla (lue: kävelykadulla) mitä on Helsingissä, olisi mahdollista puuttua jatkuvaan säntöjen rikkomiseen.




> Tämä on juuri se mistä olen aiemmin puhunut: HKR:n ja HKL:n työt seisovat ja myöhästyvät aina kuukausitolkulla milloin mistäkin syystä. Olipa taas hienoa toimintaa!


Pitihän se arvata! :Mad:  Kaikki hankkeet aloitetaan nykyään viime tipassa, joten näin siinä käy. Ja kun työmaita katsoo, niin paikalla tuntuu olevan vain pari lapioon nojaajaa, eikä työ näytä etenevän mitään älytöntä vauhtia. Ja eihän Porthaninkatukaan valmistunut kuin sellaset kolme kuukautta myöhässä! Hyvä, että ysi sentään pääsi aloittamaan suunniteltuna ajankohtana.

Miten täällä kaikki asiat voi ihan oikeasti olla näin vaikeita?

----------


## petteri

Kun kerrankin Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä pidettiin kesällä vauhtia ja koko risteys saatiin korjattua viikossa, niin tokihan tuo virhe pitää korjata rakentamalla Mikonkatua lähes vuoden päivät. 

Lyhyttä kadunpätkää aloitetaan keväällä rakentelemaan, pidetään kävelykatu koko kevään ja kesän kaivantona eikä paljon mitään tapahdu, syksyllä aloitetaan työt kunnolla ja marraskuussa huomataan, että yllätys-yllätys eihän aika riittänytkään. 

Säälittävää toimintaa.  :Mad:

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Eiköhän jalankulkijat opi ajan mittaan, että ei kannata urpoilla ylimääräisiä.


Minä en ainakaan haluaisi olla se ennakkotapaus, joka kolhaisee jalankulkijaa Mikonkadulla ja odottelee kuukausia oikeuden päätöstä pääsemättä ajamaan ja ansaitsemaan leipäänsä.

Toivonkin, että kävelykadun merkki poistetaan Mikonkadulta siinä vaiheessa, kun vaunut siirtyvät sinne. Autoilijoille pitäisi riittää liikennemerkki no 312 eli Moottorikäyttöisellä ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty. Poliisien asia on sitten valvoa sen noudattamista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä en ainakaan haluaisi olla se ennakkotapaus, joka kolhaisee jalankulkijaa Mikonkadulla ja odottelee kuukausia oikeuden päätöstä pääsemättä ajamaan ja ansaitsemaan leipäänsä.


Ei työnantaja palkkaa voi pidättää kesken olevan oikeudenkäynnin perusteella, vaikka toisiin tehtäviin toki on oikeus siirtää.

----------


## Kolli

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...a+maaliskuussa

totta se oli, HKL tyri taas. :Eek:

----------


## Max

Ihmettelen kyllä, miksei Kampin rataa voi ottaa käyttöön ilman Mikonkatua, vaihteet kun taitavat sallia kääntymisen Mannerheimintieltä Simonkadulle.

----------


## GT8N

> Kolmosen raitiovaunu alkaa ajaa sekä Kampissa että Mikonkatua pitkin vasta 30. maaliskuuta. [...] Syy myöhästymiseen on Mikonkadun raitioliikennettä ohjaavan asetinlaitejärjestelmän viivästyminen. [...] Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen rakennusyksikön johtajan Anders Nordströmin mukaan uuden laitteen hankinta ulkomailta aloitettiin liian myöhään.





> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...a+maaliskuussa
> 
> totta se oli, HKL tyri taas.


Käsittämätöntä, että homma karahti kiville. Tuntuu olevan tämä rakentaminen kovin vaikeaa. Uskoisi, että samaan aikaan kun päätös tehdään, aloitetteisiin rakentaminen juuri teknisten laitteiden tilaamisesta. Olisin uskonut viivästyksen johtuvan pikemminkin katutöiden keskeneräisyydestä, kun turvalaitteen puutteesta.  Tietenkin jos liikenne haluttaisiin oikeasti alottaa vuodenvaihteessa, voisi sen muutaman liikenteenohjaajan (siis ihmisen) avustuksella hoitaa. Mutta kun joku laskee, että mitä tämä maksaa, niin asian voi unohtaa. Mutta tekninen järjestelmä ei toki aiheuta inhimillistä erehdystä.

Lisäksi kuulostaa melko kankealta kun myös HKL puhuu asetinlaitejärjestelmästä. Eiköhän turvalaite olisi oikeellisempi termi. Parit ratikkavalot eivät nimittäin mitään asetinlaitetta muodosta. Rautatieliikenteessä ainakin asetinlaitteella ja turvalaitteella on melko iso ero.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietenkin jos liikenne haluttaisiin oikeasti alottaa vuodenvaihteessa, voisi sen muutaman liikenteenohjaajan (siis ihmisen) avustuksella hoitaa. Mutta kun joku laskee, että mitä tämä maksaa, niin asian voi unohtaa. Mutta tekninen järjestelmä ei toki aiheuta inhimillistä erehdystä.


Pikkurahaa se on. Laskin pari päivää sitten äkkiä, että kustannus on luokkaa 12 000 euroa per kuukausi.

Kun joku bongari laskee, kuinka monta variota tuolta liikenteestä tälläkin hetkellä puuttuu, niin summahan saadaan muutamassa päivässä sakkorahoina Bombardierilta.  :Wink: 

Ihan vakavastikin puhuen: Mikonkadun limitetty pätkä on niin lyhyt ja näkyvyys sen verran hyvä, että liikenteenohjaaja, joka on varustettu valaisevilla pampuilla (käykää katsomassa lentokentillä, miltä sellaiset näyttävät) pystyisi hoitamaan tuon homman aivan hyvin, myös pimeään aikaan. Tuleehan siitä vähän ilkkumista HKL:lle kaupunkilaisilta, kuin ei ole hienoa automaattia, mutta mieluummin pienet pilkkanaurut kuin se suuri häpeä, joka tulee siitä, että ei osata tilata laitteita ajoissa ja viivytetään koko liikenteen alkua kolmella kuukaudella. Ekat Kampin-projektin kiskot laskettiin sentään syksyllä 2006, joten hiukan on vaikea käsittää, miten tällaista voi sattua. Tosin on pakko sanoa, että en tunne tämän tilanteen taustoja, ehkä asialle on hyväkin selitys olemassa, vaikkapa tavarantoimittajan konkurssi tms.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ihmettelen kyllä, miksei Kampin rataa voi ottaa käyttöön ilman Mikonkatua, vaihteet kun taitavat sallia kääntymisen Mannerheimintieltä Simonkadulle.


Samaa ihmettelen minäkin. Kampin osuushan se tässä kai tärkein lenkki on kolmosen uudessa reitissä. Simonkadulle kääntyvät kolmoset toki hidastaisivat jonkin verran Manskun risteyksen muiden ratikoiden kulkua, mutta toisaalta koko risteysalue on ollut viimeiset puoli vuotta sellaisessa kunnossa, ettei sujuvuudesta ole ollut tietoakaan. Pelkkä Kampin avaaminen ei vielä vaatisi muutoksia kolmosten linjatunnuksiinkaan.

----------


## Kolli

Juttelin tänään Mikonkadun raksaporukan kanssa. Kadun virallinen luovutus Helsingin kaupungille ensi keskiviikkona, eli 17.12.2008.

----------


## Kolli

Kiitos sen, että meillä ei ole käytössä tehokkaita teknisiä estoja, Mikonkadusta on hyvää vauhtia tulossa autobaana. Autoväki on keksinyt, että sen kautta voi hyvin oikaista Kaivokadulle tai jatkaa suoraan Mikonkatua risteyksen yli. Ajokieltoa ei Yliopistonkadulla muuten ole, ei sitten minkäänlaista. Tämä tarkoittaa siis sitä, että Mikonkadulle saa entiseen malliin huristella Yliopistonkadulta. Ajokieltomerkki (väliaikainen jalustalla) on Mikonkadun Kaivokadun puoleisessa päässä ja näyttää toistaiseksi estävän Kääntymisen Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle. Tärkeintä olisi tukkia pollareilla ajo Yliopistonkadulta Mikonkadulle, korotettu taso ei riitä. Kyllä se autoilu piti taas sallia.

----------


## ess

> Kiitos sen, että meillä ei ole käytössä tehokkaita teknisiä estoja, Mikonkadusta on hyvää vauhtia tulossa autobaana. Autoväki on keksinyt, että sen kautta voi hyvin oikaista Kaivokadulle tai jatkaa suoraan Mikonkatua risteyksen yli.


Olen huomannut tämän saman heti kun työmaa "saatiin valmiiksi". Kaivokadun suojatievaloissa seistessä voi nähdä että joskus Mikonkadulta on henkilöautoja tulossa oikein jonona. Miksi Mikonkadun ajokieltoa kunnioitettaisiin yhtään sen paremmin kuin Aleksinkaan? Näinköhän liikennöinnin alettua joudutaan usein peruutteluhommiin.

----------


## GT8N

> Kiitos sen, että meillä ei ole käytössä tehokkaita teknisiä estoja, Mikonkadusta on hyvää vauhtia tulossa autobaana. ... Tärkeintä olisi tukkia pollareilla ajo Yliopistonkadulta Mikonkadulle, korotettu taso ei riitä.


Panin merkille saman, että kävelykadusta tulikin autotie heti kun se vaan tuli läpiajettavaan kuntoon. (Moottoriajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkki tarkoittaa Mikonkadulla ilmeisesti, että kyllä MINÄ nyt voin tästä autolla ajaa). Näin autokaupunki Helsingissä... Asiahan ei tietenkään liene kelleen suuri yllätys. Mikonkadulle on kyllä roiskittu ympäriinsä tolppia, mutta eihän en autoilua estä. Ja kun virallisesti ei ole mahdollista asentaa liikkuvia ts. maasta nousevia tolppia raitiotielle, ei nykyisistä tolpistakaan ole mitään apua, kun molemmissa päissä on raitiovaunun mentävä väli, mahtuu siitä myös autotkin ajamaan muitta mutkitta. Taidamme saada Mikonkadusta toisen malliesimerkin, miten raitiokävelykatu sössimisen vuoksi muuttuu autotieksi, jossa jalankulkijat ja raitiovaunut pujottelevat "huoltoliikenteen" välissä. :Mad:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja kun virallisesti ei ole mahdollista asentaa liikkuvia ts. maasta nousevia tolppia raitiotielle, ei nykyisistä tolpistakaan ole mitään apua, kun molemmissa päissä on raitiovaunun mentävä väli, mahtuu siitä myös autotkin ajamaan muitta mutkitta.


Ne ovat nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet...

Mutta on tuohon yksinkertaisempikin ratkaisu. 0,51 metriä irtosepeliä noin 10 cm katupinnoitteen alapuolella estää jo kummasti katumaasturimiehen ajohaluja. Saman tekisi varmaan 30 cm:n pätkä, jossa katukivetys on 15 cm eli yhden portaan verran alempana kuin kiskon pinta. Kumpikaan ei haittaa mitenkään raitioliikennettä tai kävelyä.

Mutta kyllä Autopuolue e-rp:stä varmsti keksitään oitis 10 syytä, miksi tällainen autoilijoiden sorsiminen on kertakaikkiaan mahdotonta ja perustuslain yksilönvapauden vastaista. Että oikein estetään ajamasta siitä, mistä ajaminen on kielletty!

Antero

PS: Millähän perusteella tulisi linnatuomio kansalaisaktivismista, jolla jompi kumpi noista ajohalujen hillittimistä käytäisiin tekemässä aamuyön tunteina? Tuomittaisiinko ilkivallasta, joka rikkoi ensimmäisen kuopan yli yrittäneen auton öljypohjan? Niin, se olisikin varmaan ympäristörikos! Kuoppaan valunut öljyhän uhkaisi koko Helsingin terveyttä, pohjavesiä ja viemäriverkostoa.

----------


## ess

Yliajettavat läpät, joita on ollut käytössä kesän kiskotyömailla, jotenkin kehiteltyinä versioina voisivat sopia pysyvästi Mikonkadulle ja miksi ei myös Aleksille. Nuohan otettiin käyttöön sen takia kun autoilijat muuten ajoivat jatkuvasti kiskotyömonttuihin ja rikkoivat näin autonsa (toki montussa pohjastaan kiinni oleva auto aiheutti myös tarpeettomia poikkeusreittejä raitiovaunuille). Harmi vaan että ainakin nuo väliaikaiset esteet rikkoivat vaunuja ja ainakin maalit ovat lähteneet monen vaunun ihmissuojan laukaisukaaresta.

----------


## hylje

Pysyvät kaatoläpät tarkottaisinevat vaunujen muuttamista niiden odotuksia vastaavaksi, esimerkiksi keulassa olevan liukurenkaan asentamista.

----------


## Matkalainen

> PS: Millähän perusteella tulisi linnatuomio kansalaisaktivismista, jolla jompi kumpi noista ajohalujen hillittimistä käytäisiin tekemässä aamuyön tunteina? Tuomittaisiinko ilkivallasta, joka rikkoi ensimmäisen kuopan yli yrittäneen auton öljypohjan? Niin, se olisikin varmaan ympäristörikos! Kuoppaan valunut öljyhän uhkaisi koko Helsingin terveyttä, pohjavesiä ja viemäriverkostoa.


Kadun särkemisestä saataisi rapsahtaa sakkoja ilkivaltana, mutta muutoin kansalaisaktivismi kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä idealta. Mitenkähän olisi, jos vaikkapa istahtaisi pilkkijakkarantapaiselle keskelle kävelykatua? Nyt kun siinä ei raitiovaunujakaan kulje, tuskin voisi kukaan uskottavasti väittää, että on jonkin laillisesti siellä liikkuvan tiellä.

Kävin muuten pariin otteeseen heilumassa kameran kanssa Aleksanterinkadun vaihdetyömaalla, ja zoomailin huvikseni myös kuopan reunalta peruuttelevia autoja. Yllättävänkin monesta autosta puitiin nyrkkiä. Vilkutin toki iloisesti takaisin.

----------


## ess

Minusta tuo Mikonkadun pätkä pitäisi eristää betoniporsain niin kauaksi aikaa kunnes raitiovaunut rupeavat siellä kulkemaan. Nyt edessä on kuitenkin taas uuden opettelu kun autoilijat eivät ole tottuneet siihen että sieltä voi tulla ratikka vastaan ja kenen pitää väistää ketäkin.

----------


## MrArakawa

Ajovuoroa odottavat raitiovaunut ja kiireiset henkilöautot eivät myöskään liene hyvä yhdistelmä. Varsinkin takseilla on tapana ohitella Aleksin pysäkeillä seisovia raitiovaunuja nasta laudassa jos vastaantulevaa liikennettä ei ole. Aleksanterinkadun pysäkillä seisovaa ratikkaa ohittamaan lähtiessä autokuskilta jäänee näkemättä, jos Mikonkadulta on tulossa vaunu suoraan nokan eteen. Tuleva valo-ohjaus ilmeisesti koskee vain raitiovaunuja, joten Mikonkadulle ehtii ennen raitiovaunua helposti puikkelehtia vastavirtaan ajavia autoja hämminkiä aiheuttamaan. Jääräpäisin kuski ei ehkä suostu antamaa ratikalle tietä, koska oli ehtinyt Mikonkadun tosiasiassa autoilta kielletylle osuudelle ennen ratikkaa. Muistuupa mieleen tilanne toissakesän kiskotyömaalta Pikku-Huopalahdesta, jossa eräs naiskuski ei suostunut väistämään varsin pitkän yksikaistaisen osuuden keskellä vastaantullutta raitiovaunua ennen kuin kiskotyömaalta tulleet työmiehet suostuttelivat häntä parin minuutin ajan. Loppujen lopuksi auton ei tarvinnut kuin kääntyä viereiseen tyhjään kadunvarsiparkkiruutuun hetkeksi. Mutta kun kuskin mielestä hän tuli ensin ja ratikan olisi pitänyt väistää, niin pitihän sitä aikansa purnata.

----------


## vristo

Edellä mainitun kaltaiset autonkuljettajat ovat mielestäni suuri haaste ja ongelma joukkoliikenteelle sekä sen ammattilaisille. 

Itsekin olen useasti "törmännyt" heihin Espoon linjalla e42 Lehtikaskentiellä Latokaskessa. Kyseisellä tiellähän on kavennettu "joukkoliikenneväylä", johon mahtuu aina yksi ajoneuvo suuntaansa (osuuden keskellä on tosin leveämpi kohtauspaikka). Tämä väylä tarkoitettu vain busseille ja takseille, mikä on osoitettu asianmukaisin liikennemerkein. Kuitenkin olen lukemattomia kertoja saanut vastaani siellä henkilöauton ja periaatteeni tällaisessa tapauksessa on ollut, että henkilöautoilija peruttaa. Minulla on aikaa odottaa sitä ja myöskin kyydissä olleet matkustajat ovat poikkeukesetta tuominneet ko. joukkoliikenneväylän väärinkäyttäjät. Mutta se on mielestäni vain osoitus siitä, kuinka vähän jotkin läpiajo- tai muut kieltomerkit todella vaikuttavat tai merkitsevät. Joki fyysinen este toimii paljon tehokkaammin.

Kun bussin tai taksin kanssa kohtaamme siellä, niin tuo levennetty kohtauspaikka näyttää hienosti tomivuutensa ja olenkin ollut monesti suorastaan ylpeä, kuinka hienosti ja "huomaamattomasti" tuollainen kahden ammattilaisen kuljettaman joukkoliikennevälineen kohtaaminen tapahtuu. Tuollainen oikeanlainen toiminta lisää joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta ja sujuvuutta parhammillaan ja antaa parhaan kuvan siellä työskentelevistä ammattilaisistakin.

----------


## ultrix

> Joki fyysinen este toimii paljon tehokkaammin.


Esim. tällainen: http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/06...iva6713_03.jpg

----------


## ess

> Esim. tällainen: http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/06...iva6713_03.jpg


Tuollainen ei ainakaan olisi omiaan sujuvoittamaan raitioliikennettä. Osoittihan sen jo taannoinen Pikku-Huopalahden kiskotyömaa. H055 sai olla jatkuvasti nostelemassa monttuun pudonneita autoja pois. Sitä en sitten tiedä kenen piikkiin autoille tulleet vauriot meni.

----------


## GT8N

Täällähän ongelma on juuri se, että autolija saa rikkoa sääntöjä, juuri niin paljon kuin lystää. Mutta entä jos omaa tyhmyyttään vaurioittaa omaa autoansa, tai mikä hirveintä - jokin mekaaninen este tekisi jotain! Kyllä siitä itku tulee, kun autolle kävikin hassusti. Kuka korvaa? Estehän rikkoi autoani, vaikken ajanutkaan kuin ajokieltomerikin ohi tms. 

Ensinnäkin: sääntöjä on noudatettava. Jos ei halua/kykene, saa sanktion. Jos puolestaan on niin paukapää, että sääntöjen rikkomisen vuoksi hajottaa vielä autonsa esim. mekaaniseen esteeseen ja täten vielä haittaa muuta liikennettä, kuuluu sanktioksi luvaton ajaminen ja liikenteen hidastaminen. Kaupanpäälle saa vielä maksaa autonsa siirtämisestä sekä sen korjauksesta ihan itse. Tästä myös varmaan jää jotain mieleen, ettei tarvitse rikkoa sääntöjä uudelleen.

Sitten vielä itse Mikonkadun raitiotien rakentamisesta. En tiedä pitäisikö näin Helsingissä hämmästellä sitä, että kun päätettiin, että liikennöinti voidaankin alottaa vasta maaliskuun lopulla (kuulostaa paremmalta kuin kaksi päivää ennen huhtikuuta), projekti pysähtyi täysin. Mikonkadulla ei ole näkynyt mitään toimintaa radanrakennuksessa sitten katutöiden päätyttyä. Mm. kiskourat on täynnä hiekkaa. Mutta jos liikennöinti meinataan aloittaa edes 30.3., niin olisi syytä asentaa myös ajojohdot jossain vaiheessa. Niistä nimittäin on apua raitioliikenteessä. Varmaan jossaivälissä pitäisi ehkä tehdä myös jokin koeajo, että homma toimisi. Tässä varmaan käy kuten ysinkin aloittaessa, että kaikki tehdään niin viimetipassa kuin mahdollista.

----------


## hylje

Tekemistä siinä on parhaimmillaan (pahimmillaan?) pariksi päiväksi. Koeajoja varten tarvitaan se opastinverme, jota nytkin odotellaan. Näin kauan ennen koeajoja ei ilmajohtoja tarvitse asentaa eikä raiteita siivota.

----------


## GT8N

Ihmettelen vain tätä odottelua. Jos itse olisin päättämässä rakennustöistä, tekisin kaiken valmiiksi, niin että rata olisi opastimia vaille valmis liikennöintiin.

----------


## ess

> Ihmettelen vain tätä odottelua. Jos itse olisin päättämässä rakennustöistä, tekisin kaiken valmiiksi, niin että rata olisi opastimia vaille valmis liikennöintiin.


Onhan se valmis liikennöintiin. Kumipyöräliikennöintiin.

----------


## ess

Ihmetyttää miksi Mikonkadulla on Kaivokadun päässä normaali puna-kelta-vihreä liikennevalo kun kerran siellä ei saisi autoilla ajella lainkaan. Pelkkä ratikoiden nuolivalo riittäisi. Nyt minusta tuo normaali valotolppa viestittää että siellä on ihan ok ajella autolla. 

Yksi päivä seurasin tuon osuuden liikennettä noin 10 minuuttia ruuhka-aikana, eikä sellaista valokiertoa tullut että Kaivokadun päässä ei olisi ollut yhtään autoa pyrkimässä pois Mikonkadulta. Välillä niitä oli ihan jonoksi asti.

----------


## rvk1249

> Ihmetyttää miksi Mikonkadulla on Kaivokadun päässä normaali puna-kelta-vihreä liikennevalo kun kerran siellä ei saisi autoilla ajella lainkaan.


Onko näin? Minä luulin, että väliä Kaivokatu - Yliopistokatu saisi ajaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ihmetyttää miksi Mikonkadulla on Kaivokadun päässä normaali puna-kelta-vihreä liikennevalo kun kerran siellä ei saisi autoilla ajella lainkaan. Pelkkä ratikoiden nuolivalo riittäisi. Nyt minusta tuo normaali valotolppa viestittää että siellä on ihan ok ajella autolla.


Uuden katusuunnitelman mukaan välillä Yliopistonkatu  Kaivokatu Mikonkatu on normaali kaksisuuntainen katu. Valitettavasti autoilu on siis ok. Ja jos autoja tosiaan riittää ruuhkaksi asti, saanee ratikka aikanaan jonotella muiden mukana. Autoilijat ovat katutöiden takia pärjänneet kuukausia ilman Mikonkatua, ja olisivat varmasti pärjänneet jatkossakin. No toivotaan että Mikonkadulta asemalle tulevalle ratikalle on suunniteltu erittäin vahva liikennevaloetuisuus. Autoillehan tuo vihreä ei taida palaa kuin muutaman sekunnin.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuolla välillä pitäisi olla autoista mitään haittaa. Kun ratikka saa ajoluvan Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle, autot eivät tietenkään aja sinne samaan aikaan. Mahdollisesti juuri aiemmin Mikonkadulle ajaneet autot pääsevät kyllä alta pois Yliopistokadulle, kun edessä ei ole liikennevaloja hidastamassa.

Suunnassa Kaivokadulle päin taas autoja ei teoriassa pitäisi olla lainkaan, sillä vaikka Mikonkadun pätkä Kaivokadun ja Yliopistokadun välillä on autoille kaksisuuntainen, niin Yliopistokatu on yksisuuntainen, joten autoja ei voi (laillisesti) tulla mistään tuolle Mikonkadun pätkälle (paitsi U-käännöksen tekemällä).

----------


## Tiger

> Suunnassa Kaivokadulle päin taas autoja ei teoriassa pitäisi olla lainkaan, sillä vaikka Mikonkadun pätkä Kaivokadun ja Yliopistokadun välillä on autoille kaksisuuntainen, niin Yliopistokatu on yksisuuntainen, joten autoja ei voi (laillisesti) tulla mistään tuolle Mikonkadun pätkälle (paitsi U-käännöksen tekemällä).


Yliopistonkatu muutettiin kaksisuuntaiseksi jo muutama vuosi sitten ja tähän ei kai ole tulossa muutosta. Eli kyllä ne autot pääsevät Mikonkadulle raitioliikennettä häiritsemään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yliopistonkatu muutettiin kaksisuuntaiseksi jo muutama vuosi sitten ja tähän ei kai ole tulossa muutosta. Eli kyllä ne autot pääsevät Mikonkadulle raitioliikennettä häiritsemään.


Oho! Enpäs ole huomannutkaan, kun ei siellä tule pahemmin liikuttua.

Tuo kyllä muuttaa asian, eli Mikonkadulle liikennevaloihin ryhmittyvät autot pahimmassa tapauksessa estävät ratikan pääsyn pysäkillekin, mikä tarkoittaa sitten kahden valokierron odotusta. Ensin päästetään autot pois, että päästään pysäkille, sitten seistään pysäkillä ja sen jälkeen odotellaankin seuraavan kierron vihreää. Ei hyvä.  :Sad:

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...eli Mikonkadulle liikennevaloihin ryhmittyvät autot pahimmassa tapauksessa estävät ratikan pääsyn pysäkillekin, mikä tarkoittaa sitten kahden valokierron odotusta. Ensin päästetään autot pois, että päästään pysäkille, sitten seistään pysäkillä ja sen jälkeen odotellaankin seuraavan kierron vihreää. Ei hyvä.


Onhan tälle lääke: Jos pysäkille on tulossa ratikka, autoille palaa vihreä niin kauan kunnes ratikka on pysäkillä. Ratikan sijainti on anturoitavissa, jos halutaan. Tällainen järjestely tietenkin tarkoittaa sitä, että Kaivokadulla on punainen Mikonkadun risteykseen tultaessa ja liikenne seisoo. No, sitähän se autojen etuus tarkoittaa. Käytännössä tosin pysäkin käytön estävällä autojen määrällä on rajansa, joten pysäkinpuhdistusvihreän ei tarvitse olla päällä kuin se aika, joka tiellä olevan automäärän poistumiseen menee.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Kaivokadulla liikennevaloissa ei perinteisesti ole ollut juurikaan minkäänlaisia etuisuuksia raitiovaunuille ilmeisesti sen takia, ettei Rautatientorin runsas bussiliikenne jumiutuisi heti ensimetreillä. Sen takia olen hieman skeptinen Mikonkadun risteyksen valo-ohjauksen sujuvuudesta, mutta toivotaan muutosta parempaan.

----------


## ess

> Uuden katusuunnitelman mukaan välillä Yliopistonkatu  Kaivokatu Mikonkatu on normaali kaksisuuntainen katu.


Joo tuohan selittää hommaa kyllä.

Kauhuskenaariona minulla on se että Kaivokadun suuntaan on niin pitkä autojono, että ratikka joutuu jonottamaan yksiraiteisella osuudella ja tämä sitten puolestaan sekottaa valojen rytmit eikä Aleksille päin menevä vaunu saa enää ajolupaa.

----------


## Kolli

Mikonkatu on todellinen emämunaus nykytilassa. Ehdotukseni olisi, että ajo Yliopistonkadulta estetään täysin siinä Amarillon kulmalla kumpaankin suuntaan.
Paloautoja varten betoniporsas, jossa "moottoriajoneuvolla ajo kielletty"-merkki.
Porsaan voi siirtää sitten vaikka yksi mies. Samoin kääntyminen Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle tulisi *ehdottomasti kieltää*.

----------


## Albert

Aleksanterinkadulta ja Mikonkadulta puuttuu vielä raiteenvarauksen varmistusjärjestelmä.
Vartti

----------


## Albert

12.2.: Viime yönä? vedetty ajojohtimet. Mutta viimeiset 10 m Aleksin päästä vielä puuttuvat (ja turvalaite tietysti).

----------


## Albert

Kaivokadulla Mikonkadun vaihteessa vaihdeopastin (toimii).
Liittyykö näihin opastimiin sitten mitään turvalaitejärjestelmää?
Mikonkadulla  (S - pallo - risti) ja Aleksilla (S - pallo - "hämähäkki") kolmilamppuinen rv-valo.
Ajojohtimen viimeiset ~10 m Aleksin päästä puuttuvat.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä on ahtaat paikat Mikonkadulla. Pahoin pelkään, että liian ahtaat ainakin Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle kääntyvälle ratikalle, sillä ratikan kääntyessä vastasuunnan autoilijat jonottavat Mikonkadulla valoissa, ja katu on niin kapea, että ihan henkilöautollakin kääntyessä saa olla tarkkana, että mahtuu vastasuunnan autojen ja kadun reunan väliin. Eli sujuva liikenne edellyttää, että valoissa odottavat autot ryhmittyvät todella lähelle jalkakäytävän reunaa, jotta ne eivät ole ratikan tiellä. Miten sitten henkilöautoa isompien autojen kanssa käy, en tiedä.

Samoin nuo teräspylväät, joiden tarkoitus tietysti on hyvä, saavat aikaan sen, etteivät autoilijat uskalla ajaa ihan ajoradan oikeassa reunassa vaan vähän keskemmällä. Ja yhteen pylvääseen oli joku jo ehtinyt autollaan osua, sillä se on mukavasti vääntynyt osin ajoradan päälle. Siinä kohtaa autot sitten koukkaavat vielä kauempaa.

Aikamoinen sumppu sinne on syntynyt. Saas nähdä miten toimii.  :Sad: 

Millainen vaikutus sillä olisi liikenteeseen, jos autoliikenne kiellettäisiin kokonaan myös Kaivokadun ja Yliopistokadun välisellä osuudella Mikonkatua? Yliopistokadulle pääsisi edelleen Unioninkadun ja Fabianinkadun kautta. Ateneuminkujan, Yliopistokadun ja Mikonkadun risteykseen pitäisi vaan tehdä pienehkö kääntöpaikka, jos Yliopistokadusta tulee umpikuja. Kuitenkin kääntöpaikalla olisi todella vähän liikennettä, joten sen aiheuttama häiriö (sehän olisi väistämättä osin rv-kiskojen päällä) olisi kuitenkin pienempi kuin autojen nyt aikaansaama.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Millainen vaikutus sillä olisi liikenteeseen, jos autoliikenne kiellettäisiin kokonaan myös Kaivokadun ja Yliopistokadun välisellä osuudella Mikonkatua? Yliopistokadulle pääsisi edelleen Unioninkadun ja Fabianinkadun kautta.


Tätäkään ongelmaa ei olisi, jos Yliopistonkadun muuttaminen kävelykaduksi olisi mennyt läpi viime syksynä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa. Ks. http://www.helisto.net/?p=197. Mutta ei. Maija "Auto" Anttilan ääni ratkaisi toisin.

----------


## Kolli

Ja autot oikaisevat kivasti Kaivokadulta Yliopistonkadulle, kiitos Maijan saavutusten. Lisäksi jakeluautoja yms riesana joka paikassa.
Tiedättekö, kuuluuko Maija johonkin autoiluseuraan tms?

----------


## hylje

Parempi ruuhkainen liikenne kuin ei liikennettä ollenkaan. Kun voi konkreettisesti laskea luvallisten ja luvattomien kulkuneuvojen aiheuttamia viivytyksiä, on helpompi perustella kävelykadun perustamista.

----------


## GT8N

Lauantaina ajolangat näyttivät kokonaisuudessaan valmiilta. Milloinkahan näemme ensimmäisen kiskokulkineen kyseisellä osuudella?

----------


## jaywarp

Tietenkään ei voida asettaa esteitä autoilulle, ainakaan keskustassa. Onhan parempi keskittää autoilun vaatimat infrat mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ja on valtuutettu Anttila toiminut myös paremman joukkoliikenteen puolesta, kuten alla olevasta aloitteesta nähdään.

http://www.maijaanttila.net/index.ph...361&Itemid=104





> Köysirata Rautatieasemalta Linnanmäelle
> valtuustoaloite 11.2.09
> 
> Helsingissä on joskus tutkittu mahdollisuutta rakentaa köysirata Rautatieasemalta Linnanmäelle. Jostakin syystä hanke ei ole edennyt. Nyt se pitäisi elvyttää uudelleen.
> 
> Köysirata voisi olla erinomainen piristysruiske Linnamäen toimintaan. Samalla se edistäisi koko keskustan vetovoimaa, kun rata leijuisi yli uudesti rakennetun Töölönlahden puiston ja tarjoaisi monia näköalamahdollisuuksia matkan varrella.
> 
> Köysiradan linjauksessa ja käytössä tulisi ottaa huomioon myös tuleva ylikulkusilta Finlandia puistosta Kaisaniemenpuistoon. Jos siitäkin saataisiin joitakin synergiahyötyjä.
> 
> ...


p.s. pahoittelut on liikaa OT

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kaivokadulla Mikonkadun vaihteessa vaihdeopastin (toimii).
> Liittyykö näihin opastimiin sitten mitään turvalaitejärjestelmää?
> Mikonkadulla  (S - pallo - risti) ja Aleksilla (S - pallo - "hämähäkki") kolmilamppuinen rv-valo.


Listauksesta puuttuu ajolangan vieressä roikkuva S-vilkkuvalo Aleksilla suunnassa II (kenties asennettu myöhemmin kuin muut mainitut). Samantyyppinen kuin varraksen vaihteen S-valo Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## Albert

> Listauksesta puuttuu ajolangan vieressä roikkuva S-vilkkuvalo Aleksilla suunnassa II (kenties asennettu myöhemmin kuin muut mainitut). Samantyyppinen kuin varraksen vaihteen S-valo Mannerheimintiellä.


S-valoa ei tosiaan ollut 25.2. Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## aki

Eikö linjan 4 T-vuoroja kannattaisi myös ajattaa mikonkadun ja kaivokadun kautta? Näin saataisiin laivamatkustajille parempi yhteys rautatieasemalle, matka-aikaan tuolla reittimuutoksella ei pitäisi olla merkitystä mutta palvelu paranisi huomattavasti kun kävelymatka asemalle lyhenisi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eikö linjan 4 T-vuoroja kannattaisi myös ajattaa mikonkadun ja kaivokadun kautta? Näin saataisiin laivamatkustajille parempi yhteys rautatieasemalle, matka-aikaan tuolla reittimuutoksella ei pitäisi olla merkitystä mutta palvelu paranisi huomattavasti kun kävelymatka asemalle lyhenisi.


Sinänsä kannatettava idea, jota olen itsekin pohtinut, mutta Kaivokatu on yleensä sen verran tukkoinen, että tätä kautta kiertäminen vie suoraan reittiin nähden vähintään pari-kolme minuuttia pitempään. Ruuhka-aikaan luultavasti hidas Mikonkatu ja valokierron kannalta erikoinen kääntymissuunta Kaivokatu-Mansku-risteyksessä voivat lisätä matka-aikaa niin, että viiden minuutin vuorovälillä suoraan menevä nelonen ehtii ohittaa aseman kautta kiertävän 4T:n ja sittenhän vaunut ajavatkin peräkkäin Munkkiniemeen ja ovat vieläpä väärässä järjestyksessä. Taitaapi siis kaatua käytännön järjestelyihin.

----------


## HKL 85

luultavasti tänään asennettu aleksille toinenkin S entisen päälle:
S  (x:llä tarkoitan hämähäkkiä)
S
o
x

----------


## ess

> Sinänsä kannatettava idea, jota olen itsekin pohtinut, mutta Kaivokatu on yleensä sen verran tukkoinen, että tätä kautta kiertäminen vie suoraan reittiin nähden vähintään pari-kolme minuuttia pitempään. Ruuhka-aikaan luultavasti hidas Mikonkatu ja valokierron kannalta erikoinen kääntymissuunta Kaivokatu-Mansku-risteyksessä voivat lisätä matka-aikaa niin, että viiden minuutin vuorovälillä suoraan menevä nelonen ehtii ohittaa aseman kautta kiertävän 4T:n ja sittenhän vaunut ajavatkin peräkkäin Munkkiniemeen ja ovat vieläpä väärässä järjestyksessä. Taitaapi siis kaatua käytännön järjestelyihin.


Onhan Munkkiniemessä ohitusraide. Eipä tuo vaatisi kuin sähkötoimisen vaihteen asentamisen.

----------


## ultrix

> (x:llä tarkoitan hämähäkkiä)


Mites olis ж?  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> luultavasti tänään asennettu aleksille toinenkin S entisen päälle:
> S  (x:llä tarkoitan hämähäkkiä)
> S
> o
> x





> Mites olis ж?


Hämähäkeillä on kahdeksan jalkaa! Kuusijalkaisista sopisi ehkä muurahainen! :Wink:

----------


## ratikkakuski

Raitiovaunuhavaintoja ketjusta  siirretty;

Mikonkadun läpiajo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmbxBhobcA0

Nimimerkin Ess kommentti




> Toivottavasti autojen määrä vähenee tuolla huomattavasti tuosta.


Laskekaapa huviksenne montako "järjestävän seuran " autoa tuossa on pysäköitynä ?

Pääsin lukuun 4 ( liikennepartion henkilöauto, monitoimen pakettiauto, liikennevaloasentajien pakettiauto ja työnjohtajan henkilöauto ). Asfalttimiesten kuorma-auto laskettaneen myös työmaa-ajoneuvoksi joten kokonaismäärä nousee 5:teen.

Mikonkadun pysäköintitilanne ei siis ole ihan toivoton..

----------


## ess

> Laskekaapa huviksenne montako "järjestävän seuran " autoa tuossa on pysäköitynä ?
> 
> Pääsin lukuun 4 ( liikennepartion henkilöauto, monitoimen pakettiauto, liikennevaloasentajien pakettiauto ja työnjohtajan henkilöauto ). Asfalttimiesten kuorma-auto laskettaneen myös työmaa-ajoneuvoksi joten kokonaismäärä nousee 5:teen.
> 
> Mikonkadun pysäköintitilanne ei siis ole ihan toivoton..


No joo. Minä vaan kiinnitin huomioni taksiin ja jakeluautoon.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Myös YLEn Uudenmaan Uutiset kävivät maanantaina tutustumassa kolmosen uuden reitin koeajoihin (raitiovaunujuttu on n. kohdalla 6:40-8:40): http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=2020760

----------


## Braide

No sieltä se vastaus tulikin että koska se Freda-Simonkadun pätkä otetaan käyttöön  :Biggrin:

----------


## risukasa

> Vai onko tuo B-suunta?
> Mikäs turvalaite sellainen olisi, joka kääntää vaihteen "yksiraiteiselle", kun vaunu on tulossa vastaan. 
> "Odota, pyyntö vastaanotettu, älä ylitä pysäytysviivaa" koskenee siis myös kuljettajaa vaihderaudan kera.


Joo, kyllä, aivan, B. Näin hyvin on asiat opittu  :Very Happy: 

Siis, B-suunnassa, asetinlaite haluaa pitää vaihteen suorilla silloin kun yksisuuntainen on varattu. Minusta tuosta ei turvallisuusmielessä ole mitään hyötyä vaan jopa haittaa. Kolahtaa nimittäin vielä aikaisemmin, jos B-suunnan vaunu ajaa ässää päin suoraan, kuin jos se ajaisi ässää päin oikealle.

Tuli kyllä heitettyä eilen ilmaan sekin idea, että jos tekisi A-suunnalle kääntölaatan viereen mekaanisen kääntimen josta saa tehdä valotilauksen raudalla  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Siis, B-suunnassa, asetinlaite haluaa pitää vaihteen suorilla silloin kun yksisuuntainen on varattu. Minusta tuosta ei turvallisuusmielessä ole mitään hyötyä vaan jopa haittaa. Kolahtaa nimittäin vielä aikaisemmin, jos B-suunnan vaunu ajaa ässää päin suoraan, kuin jos se ajaisi ässää päin oikealle.


Siitähän me kuitenkin lähdemme, että kuljettajat noudattavat opasteita!
Mikään turvalaite ei auta, jos näin ei tehdä (no ehkä kulunvalvonta).

----------


## hylje

Riittävän motivoitunut kuski kykenee riittävällä valmistelulla kiertämään senkin.

----------


## HKL 85

http://raitio.org/news/uutis09/alasi...pi_ym_3003.htm
tässä kuvia Mikonkadun raitiotiestä.

----------


## risukasa

> Siitähän me kuitenkin lähdemme, että kuljettajat noudattavat opasteita!
> Mikään turvalaite ei auta, jos näin ei tehdä (no ehkä kulunvalvonta).


Jos suunnittelussa lähdettäisiin siitä, että kaikki ajavat oikein, niin liikenneympäristö olisi paljon vaarallisempi kuin nyt. Turvalaitteet ovat nimenomaan inhimillisten erehdysten kompensoimista varten. Mutta omasta mielestäni Mikonkadulla oltaisiin kyllä voitu pärjätä ilman noin monimutkaista laitteistoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos suunnittelussa lähdettäisiin siitä, että kaikki ajavat oikein, niin liikenneympäristö olisi paljon vaarallisempi kuin nyt. Turvalaitteet ovat nimenomaan inhimillisten erehdysten kompensoimista varten.


Kyllä ammattikuljettajalta kuitenkin tulee voida vaatia sääntöjen noudattamista.

Käytännössä on mahdotonta vaikuttaa siihen, millaisia ratkaisuja yksittäinen yksityisautoilija tekee ja on se vaikeaa bussienkin kanssa, mutta ratikat ja niiden kuljettajat ovat sen verran rajattu kokonaisuus, että sen pitäisi olla hallittavissa niin, että sääntöjen noudattaminen on kaiken toiminnan lähtökohtana.

Tietysti edellytyksenä on sitten se, että säännöissä on joku tolkku, ettei käy niin, että terve järki käskee toimimaan sääntöjen vastaisesti. Mutta siihenkin pitäisi voida vaikuttaa ihan kentältäkin näin rajatussa yksikössä.

----------


## risukasa

> Kyllä ammattikuljettajalta kuitenkin tulee voida vaatia sääntöjen noudattamista.


Eli rautateillekin on rakennettu JKV turhaan, koska kuljettajilta pitäisi vaatia että he hidastavat vaihteisiin ja pysähtyvät punaisiin?

Ei tässä nyt ihan vain siitä ole kyse, että pyritään estämään tahallista sääntöjen rikkomista. Ammattiliikenteen onnettomuudet ovat monen seikan summia, ja monimutkaisissa liikenneympäristoissä (kuten Mikonkatu) ihmisen päätöksentekokapasiteetti voi tiukassa tilanteessa loppua. Sen takia ovat olemassa turvalaitteet ja muut liikenneympäristöön suunitellut avut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli rautateillekin on rakennettu JKV turhaan, koska kuljettajilta pitäisi vaatia että he hidastavat vaihteisiin ja pysähtyvät punaisiin?


Aika uskomaton kommentti. Eli sinusta (ammatti)kuljettajalta ei siis voi edellyttää nopeusrajoitusten tai valo-opasteiden noudattamista? Jos näin on, niin ehkä se automaattimetro onkin ihan hyvä juttu. Toivottavasti enemmistö kuljettajista ei ajattele noin.

Tottakai on hyvä myös minimoida inhimilliset riskit, vaikka kuljettajan sairauskohtaus, JKV-laittein kun ajetaan suurilla nopeuksilla ym, eli eiväthän ne turhia ole. Mutta jos lähtökohtana on se, ettei säännöistä tarvitse välittää, kun koneet nuodattavat niitä ihmisen puolesta, niin ollaan aika hakoteillä.

----------


## risukasa

> Aika uskomaton kommentti. Eli sinusta (ammatti)kuljettajalta ei siis voi edellyttää nopeusrajoitusten tai valo-opasteiden noudattamista? Jos näin on, niin ehkä se automaattimetro onkin ihan hyvä juttu. Toivottavasti enemmistö kuljettajista ei ajattele noin.


Kyllä sitä edellytetään, mutta sen päälle on oltava myös järkevää turvallisuussunnittelua. Nykyaikainen ja yleisesti tunnustettu turvallisen suunnittelu periaate on monikerroksinen. Yksi kerros on kuljettajien hyvä koulutus ja asenne, mutta se yksin ei pitkässä juoksussa riitä.

Pitää muistaa että ihmisessä on monia sisäänrakennettuja puutteita. Meidän aivokapasiteettimme riittää kunnolla vain juoksuvauhtiin, siitä eteenpäin tarvitaan teknisiä apuja ettei tule pahoja onnettomuuksia.

----------


## Albert

> Kyllä ammattikuljettajalta kuitenkin tulee voida vaatia sääntöjen noudattamista.
> ---
> Tietysti edellytyksenä on sitten se, että säännöissä on joku tolkku, ettei käy niin, että terve järki käskee toimimaan sääntöjen vastaisesti. Mutta siihenkin pitäisi voida vaikuttaa ihan kentältäkin näin rajatussa yksikössä.


Kun Aleksilla on Mikonkadun risteyksessä liikennemerkki 333.
Oikealle kääntyminen kielletty(ilman lisäkilpiä).Merkillä kielletään oikealle kääntyminen risteyksessä tai liittymässä, jollei lisäkilvellä ole osoitettu muuta vaikutusaluetta.  :Confused:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun Aleksilla on Mikonkadun risteyksessä liikennemerkki 333.
> Oikealle kääntyminen kielletty(ilman lisäkilpiä).Merkillä kielletään oikealle kääntyminen risteyksessä tai liittymässä, jollei lisäkilvellä ole osoitettu muuta vaikutusaluetta.


Taitaapi koskea vain ajoneuvoja. Raitiovaunuhan ei ole ajoneuvo, vaan kulkuneuvo.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Kun Aleksilla on Mikonkadun risteyksessä liikennemerkki 333.
> Oikealle kääntyminen kielletty(ilman lisäkilpiä).Merkillä kielletään oikealle kääntyminen risteyksessä tai liittymässä, jollei lisäkilvellä ole osoitettu muuta vaikutusaluetta.





> Taitaapi koskea vain ajoneuvoja. Raitiovaunuhan ei ole ajoneuvo, vaan kulkuneuvo.





> 3 LUKU (29.4.1994/328) Liikennemerkit Yleistä 10 § (29.4.1994/328) 
> 
> Liikennemerkillä on se merkitys, joka sille tässä asetuksessa annetaan nimellä, kuvalla ja mahdollisella selityksellä.


Enhän minä tiedä tässäkään, että onko laki niin kuin se luetaan. Mutta merkin selityksessä ei mainita minkäänlaisia "neuvoja".

----------


## skuruman

> Kun Aleksilla on Mikonkadun risteyksessä liikennemerkki 333.
> Oikealle kääntyminen kielletty(ilman lisäkilpiä).Merkillä kielletään oikealle kääntyminen risteyksessä tai liittymässä, jollei lisäkilvellä ole osoitettu muuta vaikutusaluetta.


On siinä nyt lisäkilpi "Ei koske raitiovaunuja eikä polkupyöriä".

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävinpä ihmettelemässä Mikonkatua eilen iltapäivällä kotimatkalla. Enkä voi sanoa kuin voi voi.

Mikonkatu on nyt uusi oikotie Aleksille ajaville autoille. Ja ilmeisen vaarallinen sellainen. Yksi jakelukuormuri (reittiä käytti vartin aikana kaksi kuormuria) oli törmätä Senaatintorin suunnasta tulevaan ratikkaan. Kuormurin kuljettajan asenne taisi olla, että eihän siellä Aleksin kävelykadulla tietenkään ole kuin ihmisiä, jotka kyllä kiltisti väistävät kuorma-autoja.

Autoilijoiden puolesta voi tietenkin todeta, että he saattavat hyvinkin luulla olevansa ihan luvallisella asialla. Siis kun kerran Aleksille on lupa ajaa, ja ratikatkin siitä ajavat, niin tottahan hekin sitten saavat ajaa. Kävelykadun merkki on, mutta se on huomaamaton pieni läpyskä. Ja kun malliksi kadun varressa seisoo parkissa autoja, ei mikään kadun ilmeessä viesti siitä, etteikö siitä saisi ajaa.

Katu on tehty huonosti, jotta se olisi luonteeltaan turvallinen ja toimiva. Ratikan raiteelle varattu alue (toisella reunalla rajan viestinä ovat tolpat, toisella vain katuojan tapainen pinnoite) on liian leveä, jotta näyttäisi siltä, että se on käyttötarkoitukseltaan muusta katualueesta poikkeava alue. Tolpat voisivat olla aivan hyvin noin 30 cm päässä vaunun reunasta  ja molemmin puolin. Samalla kapeus voisi hillitä ainakin täysikokoisten kuorma-autojen hinkua reitille. Kun Suomen erityisolosuhteissa eivät hydraulitolpat toimi muualla kuin Pikkuparlamentin edustalla.

Ihmettelen myös sitä, miksi tuplaraide on pitänyt laittaa kadun keskelle ja on synnytetty liian ahdas sisäkaarteen ja rakennuksen nurkan väli. Tilaa olisi ollut viedä kaarre lähemmäksi ulkokaarteen puoleista rakennusta. Metrikin lisää sisäkaarteen puolella olisi ollut paljon, toisella puolella merkityksetön.

Mutta kai se on näin, kun ei puoleen vuosisataan ole raitioliikennettä kaupungissa kehitetty, että oppirahat on sitten vaan maksettava. Toivottavasti Jätkä, Kalasatama ja Kruunuvuorenrannan yhteys eivät tule olemaan täynnä vastaavanlaisia mokia. Ovat kalliita korjata. Kuten tässäkin, missä Aleksin vaihteiden ja ristikon sekä Mikon raiteen siirtäminen metrin verran Kolmelle sepälle päin on periaatteessa pikku juttu, mutta katulämmityksineen ja betoneineen varsinainen urakka. Kalliita ovat oppirahat!

Antero

----------


## late-

> Ja kun malliksi kadun varressa seisoo parkissa autoja, ei mikään kadun ilmeessä viesti siitä, etteikö siitä saisi ajaa.


Pitää muistaa, että kävelykatua pitkin saa ajaa sisään kadun itäpuolen huoltokellariin ja länsipuolen porttikäytävään, joten ajoa ei voi mahdottoman vaikeaksi tehdä. Automaattitolpat voisivat periaatteessa olla hyviä Helsinkiin, mutta raitiovanujen kulkua ne hidastaisivat. Pysäyttäminen Mikonkadulle on kielletty aina, koska kävelykatumerkeissä ei ole huoltoajoa tai lastausta sallivia lisäkilpiä.




> Ihmettelen myös sitä, miksi tuplaraide on pitänyt laittaa kadun keskelle ja on synnytetty liian ahdas sisäkaarteen ja rakennuksen nurkan väli.


Kiskojen vieressä on ulkokaarteen puolella kadunalaisen kunnallistekniikan rakenteita, jotka olisi pitänyt siirtää. Palaamme siis toissakesän surullisenkuuluisaan remonttiin, jonka aikana Mikonkadun alle asennettiin kunnallistekniikkaa tulevaa raitiotietä huomioimatta. Siirtelystä olisi tullut iso lisälasku. Kaarresädekin on sisemmässä kaarteessa tämän takia alle tavoitearvojen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattitolpat voisivat periaatteessa olla hyviä Helsinkiin, mutta raitiovanujen kulkua ne hidastaisivat.


Riittävä este olisi yksi hydraulitolppa viimeisen porttikonkin Aleksin puolella. Se estää läpiajon, mutta tonteille ajaminen onnistuu ilman yhteyttä tolpan ohjaukseen. Täällä aiemmin linkattujen YouTube-videoiden perusteella tolpat eivät vaikuta hidasteilta - paitsi autoille, jotka eivät ehdi bussin perässä tolpan ohi.  :Laughing:  Eli kun tolpan nousu/laskuaika on 35 sekuntia, tolppa ei hidasta sallittua liikennettä. Tolpan laukaisu silloin, kun ratikan eteen ei enää pääse autolla. No joo, tietty joku voi oppia systeemin ja kiilaa ratikan eteen päästäkseen tolpan ohi.  :Mad: 




> Kiskojen vieressä on ulkokaarteen puolella kadunalaisen kunnallistekniikan rakenteita, jotka olisi pitänyt siirtää. Palaamme siis toissakesän surullisenkuuluisaan remonttiin, jonka aikana Mikonkadun alle asennettiin kunnallistekniikkaa tulevaa raitiotietä huomioimatta. Siirtelystä olisi tullut iso lisälasku. Kaarresädekin on sisemmässä kaarteessa tämän takia alle tavoitearvojen.


No niin tietysti! Olenkin jo unohtanut sen, mitä ihmetellen silloin kuvasinkin.

Mutta tätähän se on. Ratkaisevaa on lopputulos, eivät selitykset sille, miksi koskaan ei saada tehdyksi asioita kunnolla. Minusta meillä vallitsee kulttuuri, jossa lähtökohtana on aina sanoa ensin ei, kuunnella sitten, mistä on kysymys, ja sen jälkeen keksiä perusteluita sille, että tuli jo sanotuksi ei.

Sillä huomautuksella vielä, että tämähän ei koske kuitenkaan autoilun edistämistä, jossa pätee päinvastainen logiikka.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Lontoossa kävelykaturaitiotie toteutetaan esim. näin:

kuva SRS-uutisista

Autoliikenne estetään yhdellä ainokaisella "kielletty ajosuunta" -liikennemerkillä eikä asian esilletuomiseen tarvita muita pylväitä tai paaluja. Raitiovaunun kulku on lisäksi kävelyalueella jouhevaa, jalankulkijoilla on silmät päässään eikä liikennöinti näyttänyt olevaan lainkaan ongelmallista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lontoossa kävelykaturaitiotie toteutetaan esim. näin:
> 
> kuva SRS-uutisista


Mikäli ratikka on tulossa kameraa kohti, kuten päädyn valkovaloista voisi päätellä, ratkaisu on kyllä varsin erikoinen  :Smile: 

Ilmeisesti kuva hämää, ja ratikka kulkee kamerasta pois päin. Toivottavasti.

----------


## Compact

> Mikäli ratikka on tulossa kameraa kohti, kuten päädyn valkovaloista voisi päätellä, ratkaisu on kyllä varsin erikoinen 
> 
> Ilmeisesti kuva hämää, ja ratikka kulkee kamerasta pois päin. Toivottavasti.


Vaunu tulee kyllä mäkeä alas kuvaajaa kohti. Vaunu saa ajovärit mäen päällä, liikennevalopylväs on ratikan keulan vieressä jalkakäytävän reunassa. Autoliikenne katkaistaan kuvaajan taakse edelliseen katuristeykseen, jossa on autojen liikennevalopylväs.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lontoossa kävelykaturaitiotie toteutetaan esim. näin:
> 
> kuva SRS-uutisista
> 
> Autoliikenne estetään yhdellä ainokaisella "kielletty ajosuunta" -liikennemerkillä eikä asian esilletuomiseen tarvita muita pylväitä tai paaluja. Raitiovaunun kulku on lisäksi kävelyalueella jouhevaa, jalankulkijoilla on silmät päässään eikä liikennöinti näyttänyt olevaan lainkaan ongelmallista.


Huomaan kuvasta, että autoilijalle on tehty erittäin selväksi mistä saa ajaa. Koko katuympäristö on selkeästi jäsennelty: jalankulkijoille tarkoitettu alue on pinnoitettu omalla tavallaan ja autoille omallaan. Lisäksi näiden välillä on selvä raja: katukiveys ja vielä kaksinkertainen keltainen sulkuviiva. Homman täydentää kaksi samaa tarkoittavaa, yksiselitteistä ja helposti havaittavaa opastetta: liikennemerkki ja katumaalaus. Helppo on myös huomata, että kävelyalueelle on helppo ajaa jos se on tarpeen esimerkiksi paloautolla tai ambulanssilla. Mitenkä muuten huoltoajo? Voisi esimerkiksi kuvitella, että kuvassa näkyviin kivijalkakauppoihin tavarat on tuotava etuoven kautta? Ohimennen sanoen täällä Tampereellakin kävelykadut toimivat oikein hyvin eikä niillä näe pysäköityjä autoja eikä läpiajoliikennettä, pelkästään huoltoajoa. Tosin täällä kävelykadut erottuvat selvästi muista kaduista samaan tapaan kuin tuossa kuvassa.

Luulisi että Helsingissäkin vastaava riittäisi. Kyllä ihmiset yleensä ovat lainkuuliaisia ja noudattavat sääntöjä kunhan ne ovat vain selkeitä. Ei Helsingissäkään näe vaikkapa autoa joka koukkaisi jalkakäytävän kautta jonon ohi, vaikka ei sitä ole mitenkään mekaanisesti estetty. Sen sijaan katu itse kertoo selkeästi missä on autojen paikka ja missä jalankulkijoiden. Ongelmia aiheuttaakin uskoakseni ns. harmaa vyöhyke joka ei selvästi kuulu kumpaankaan lajiin. Sellainen on vaikkapa juuri Aleksi, joka näyttää aivan tavalliselta kadulta jolla lisäksi tietyin osin saa laillisesti ajaa ja pelkät liikennemerkit kertovat minne saa ajaa ja minne ei ja jotka saattavat helposti jäädä jopa huomaamatta. Samoin bussikaistat kuuluvat harmaaseen vyöhykkeeseen, koska niille on tarkoitettu ryhmityttävän kääntymistä varten. Ihmisen mielessä bussikaistan käyttökielto muuttuu pelkäksi toiveeksi: 'tämä kaista ensisijaisesti busseille', ei 'tämä kaista vain busseille'.

Tälle löytyy rinnakkaistapaus. Tanskassa 80-luvulla huomattiin, että rakennettu ympäristö vaikuttaa asuinalueen turvallisuuteen. Moderneilla alueilla esiintyi jengiintymistä ja järjestyshäiriöitä. Ongelman syyksi ilmeni talojen sijoittelu, kun taloihin ei kuulunut omaa pihaa vaan kaikki talot olivat ikään kuin osana yhtä aluetta. Ongelmat hävisivät saneerauksen yhteydessä, kun alue jäsenneltiin selkeästi aitoja ja istutuksia rakentamalla, jolloin jokainen paikka kuului johonkin pihaan tai oli selvästi katua tai puistoa. Tämä käy järkeen, sillä eihän juuri kukaan mene räyhäämään tai ryyppäämään toisen pihaan, kadulta taas puuttuu tarvittava yksityisyys. Epasosiaalinen käytös yleensä etsiytyy puolijulkseen tilaan, kuten parkkipaikoille, joutotonteille, alikulkutunneleihin, parkkihalleihin, metroasemille ja jostain syystä yleensäkin maanalaisiin tiloihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huomaan kuvasta, että autoilijalle on tehty erittäin selväksi mistä saa ajaa. Koko katuympäristö on selkeästi jäsennelty: jalankulkijoille tarkoitettu alue on pinnoitettu omalla tavallaan ja autoille omallaan...


Täyttä asiaa koko kirjoitus. Autoilijat ovat kuin lapsia. Niille pitää olla selkeä ja johdonmukainen, molemmat Helsingistä puuttuvat.

Pahinta on se, että on olevinaan sääntöjä, mutta niitä katsotaan läpi sormien milloin milläkin verukkeella. Esim. Eliel Saarisen tiellä 15 % liikenteestä on kiellettyä. Kun siihen ei mitenkään puututa, se jatkuu. Sama on Roballa, joka on kuuluisin ilmainen pysäköintialue kantakaupungissa. Aleksi on myös omituinen paikka, jossa autoilu muka ei ole sallittua, mutta kuitenkin pysäköinti on sallittua jalkakäytävillä eikä kukaan kontrolloi mitään. Ei edes ratikan ohittamista vasemmalta, joka on muistaakseni tieliikennelaissa kielletty.

Osasyynsä on kaupunkitilan suunnittelulla. Kun ei jäsennetä selkeästi tilojen käyttötarkoitusta, tiloilla ei ole käyttötarkoitusta eli kaikkea käytetään kaikkeen. Miksi ei jäsennetä, on toinen juttu. Luulen, että osin syynä on osaamattomuus tai huolimattomuus. Ei ajatella asioita loppuun asti, jolloin muodostuu ongelmia.

Jostain syystä harvemmin hesalaista käytäntöä näkee muualla, vaan asiat ovat kuten tuossa Lontoon kuvassa.

Antero

----------


## rioshin

> Ei edes ratikan ohittamista vasemmalta, joka on muistaakseni tieliikennelaissa kielletty.


Suora lainaus tieliikennelaista (17 §, 3 mom): _Raitiovaunu on ohitettava oikealta. Sen saa kuitenkin ohittaa vasemmalta, missä kiskojen sijainti sitä edellyttää, jos se voi tapahtua vaaratta ja haitatta. Yksisuuntaisella ajoradalla raitiovaunun saa muutenkin ohittaa vasemmalta, jos liikenneolosuhteet sen sallivat.

_Koska esimerkikkikadullasi Aleksilla kiskot on niin, että raitiovaunut kulkevat tien oikeaa reunaa, voidaan katsoa, että ylläolevan lainauksen _missä kiskojen sijainti sitä edellyttää_ täyttää, jolloin raitiovaunun saa siellä ohittaa vasemmalta. Oikealtahan tämä on käytännössä täysin mahdotonta, ellei sitten siirry jalkakäytävän puolelle ohituksen ajaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska esimerkikkikadullasi Aleksilla kiskot on niin, että raitiovaunut kulkevat tien oikeaa reunaa, voidaan katsoa, että ylläolevan lainauksen _missä kiskojen sijainti sitä edellyttää_ täyttää, jolloin raitiovaunun saa siellä ohittaa vasemmalta. Oikealtahan tämä on käytännössä täysin mahdotonta, ellei sitten siirry jalkakäytävän puolelle ohituksen ajaksi.


Olettaisin pikemminkin, että lainsäätäjä on tarkoittanut, ettei raitiovaunua ohiteta Aleksin tyyppisellä kadulla lainkaan. Ylipäätään ohitukset vastaantulevan kaistaa pitkin ovat korttelikaupungissa erittäin vaarallisia. Olen kauhulla katsonut, kun bussit ohittelevat Kauppakorkeakoulujen pysäkille pysähtyneitä busseja Arkadiankadulla. Saas nähdä koska siellä tulee ensimmäinen ruumis.

Ratikan ohitus vasemmalta tulisi mielestäni kyseeseen esim. Itä-Pasilan tyyppisillä kaduilla, missä rv kulkee monikaistaisen kadun oikeassa reunassa omalla kaistallaan ja autot omilla kaistoillaan ratikan vasemmalla puolella.

----------


## Samppa

Raitiovaunun ohittaminen vasemmalta on siis tietyin reunaehdoin sallittua, mutta siinä liikenneympäristössä, jossa raitiovaunut liikkuvat, yleensä joku alla olevista ohituskielloista kuitenkin kieltää sen. Lainaus TLL 18§:

Ohitus, johon käytetään vastaan tulevan liikenteen puolta, on kielletty:
*1) näkyvyyden ollessa mäenharjan tai kaarteen vuoksi tai muusta syystä turvalliseen ohitukseen riittämätön;*
*2) jollei ohitukseen käytettävä ajokaista ole riittävän pitkälti vapaa ja esteetön turvalliseen ohitukseen;*
*3) jollei ohittaja ohituksen jälkeen vaaratta ja muuta liikennettä oleellisesti häiritsemättä voi palata jonoon;*
4) edellä ajavan osoitettua suuntamerkillä aikovansa ohittaa;
5) takaa tulevan ajoneuvon kuljettajan aloitettua ohituksen; sekä
*6) risteyksessä* ja rautatien tasoristeyksessä *sekä välittömästi ennen niitä.*

Toisin sanoen, laillinen liikenteessä olevan raitovaunun ohittaminen vasemmalta vastaan tulevien puolelta on hyvin harvoin mahdollista, jos koskaan. Ainakaan se ei oikeasti ole tarpeellista, edes takseille.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Torstai 23.4. klo 23.20 saamani tiedon mukaan Mikonkadun/Aleksin raitiovaunuopastimissa palavat kaikki valot! Saa siis valita toimiiko S:n vai nuolen mukaan, eikö ajaa vai ajaa! Voi miten upeaa mahtavaa nääs nääs. Ja noin 10 minuuttia aiemmin kuljettajille kuulutettiin valojen olevan jälleen kunnossa. Tosi pitkään olivatkin kunnossa...  :Smile: 

Noniin, lisätietoa. Aleksilla pestiin vaihteen kohdalla katua painepesurilla. A vot, mites kun sataa vähänkin voimakkaammin vettä ja talvella lunta?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Torstai 23.4. klo 23.20 saamani tiedon mukaan Mikonkadun/Aleksin raitiovaunuopastimissa palavat kaikki valot! Saa siis valita toimiiko S:n vai nuolen mukaan, eikö ajaa vai ajaa! Voi miten upeaa mahtavaa nääs nääs. Ja noin 10 minuuttia aiemmin kuljettajille kuulutettiin valojen olevan jälleen kunnossa. Tosi pitkään olivatkin kunnossa...


Mikonkadun asetinlaite tilttaa nykyisellään useita kertoja päivässä, joskus jopa useita kertoja tunnissa. Mikä näitä häiriöitä aiheuttaa, lienee laitetoimittajallekin mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Opastuksen vikaannuttua kuljettajat pyytävät liikenteenohjaukselta ajoluvan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä näitä häiriöitä aiheuttaa, lienee laitetoimittajallekin mielenkiintoinen kysymys.


Ne on nämä Helsingin erikoisolot  :Wink:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ne on nämä Helsingin erikoisolot


Toimiiko tuossa Mikonkadun tapauksessa vaunun tunnistus virtapiirillä, jonka vaunu tietyssä kohdassa ollessaan sulkee? Jos näin on, se sitten liian herkäksi säädetty, jos jo vähänkin runsaampi vesimäärä siihen pystyy. Olisiko ollut parempi järjestely vanhat kunnon nastat ajolangassa? Vaikkapa niin, että Mikonkadulla Aleksia kohti tuleva vaunu Ateneumin kohdalla riittävän etäällä yksiraiteisesta osuudesta ajolangan nastalla tilaa itselleen kulkutien Aleksille. Ja juuri Aleksille käännyttäessä olisi ajolangassa kuittausnasta. Aleksilta Kaivokadun suuntaan ajettaessa ei tarvitsisi tilata mitään valoja.
Eihän tämmöinen tietenkään kävisi, kun ei ole tarpeeksi "hieno" systeemi... Hieno systeemi pitää olla, vaikka se, kikkelis kokkelis, ei toimisikaan.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän tämmöinen tietenkään kävisi, kun ei ole tarpeeksi "hieno" systeemi... Hieno systeemi pitää olla, vaikka se, kikkelis kokkelis, ei toimisikaan.


Siltä tosiaan vaikuttaa.

Kun limitetty osuus on niin lyhyt, niin mun mielestä tuon olisi voinut ratkaista yksinkertaisesti esim. niin, että molempien pysäkkien luona olisi vilkkuvalo, joka olisi muuten pimeänä, mutta alkaisi vilkkua, kun osuudella olisi vaunu. Pimeä valo = voit ajaa Mikonkadulle, vilkkuvalo = odota, Mikonkadulla on jo vaunu.

----------


## hylje

Tuollaisessa järjestelyssä on se ikävä reunatapaus, jossa molemmista suunnista saavutaan radalle riittävän yhtä aikaa, etteivät valot ehdi reagoida: Aleksilta tullessa aktiivista on vasta radalla jo ollessa. Sitten jompikumpi peruuttaa. Toisaalta kaikkein pahin tilanne tässäkin vaikeutuu: kulman takaa ei pitäisi tulla nokittain.

Nykytilanne lienee koneellinen tilattava kapulasysteemi. Kone estää yhteisosuudelle pääsyn jollain kovalla tavalla, kunnes kapula tilataan. Kapuloita on vain yksi, ja sen pitäjä on ainoa, joka saa päästä radalle. Ongelmat johtunevat nykyään siitä, että kapulan automaattinen palautuminen on epäluotettavaa, ja kapula jää osuudelta poistuneelle vaunulle. Tällöin kukaan muu ei enää pääse radalle, ennen kuin kapula palautetaan järjestelmälle (=järjestelmä tilttaa). Pikakorjauksen kaikille tämäntapaisille ongelmille saisi, jos kuljettajalle voisi ilmiselvästi ilmoittaa kapulan hallussapitämisestä ja mahdollistaa vaivaton palauttaminen kaukaakin vaikka nappia painamalla.

----------


## Jusa

Liikennepeili voisi olla hyväksi tuossa kohdassa.
Pystyy kuljettaja tarkistamaan vastaantulijan.
Ehkäpä siellä onkin?

----------


## hylje

Mielestäni yleiskäyttöisen koneellisen järjestelmän käyttö on hyvin perusteltua, sillä tulevaisuudessa saattaa olla pidempiäkin limittäisraideosuuksia, joiden ajojärjestystä ei voi toteuttaa silmämääräisesti kuten Mikonkadulla voi. Kun nyt suurin osa teknisistä haasteista voidaan kirjata ylös, on tulevat limittäisosuudet helpompi toteuttaa luotettavasti.

Voin vain kuvitella teknisen virittämisen määrän, kun tulee tarve pitkälle ohituspaikalliselle limittäisosuudelle, jossa limittäisosuuksille kullekkin mahtuu yksi vaunu kerrallaan, ohituspaikoille vaunu suuntaansa ja kaiken pitäisi sujua maksimikapasiteetilla ilman riskiä umpisolmusta.

----------


## tsvk

Tässä hiljattain Mikonkadun radan ohitse kulkiessani huomioni kiinnittyi jo aikaisemmin tässä säikeessä mainittuihin tolppiin joita on pystytetty kävelyalueita erottamaan.

Huomioni kiinnittyi erityisesti em. tolppien laajamittaiseen puuttumiseen, sillä arviolta reilusta kymmenestä tolpasta on enää jäljellä vain asennuspultin kuusikulmainen pää katukivessä. Mikonkadun radan eteläpäässä Aleksin lähellä tolppia puuttuu ainakin kaksi, Yliopistonkadun risteyksessä Intersportin edestä puuttuu nelisen tolppaa kuten Amarillon edestä myös, Pizzeria Raxin kulmalta puuttuu yksi kuten myös Mikonkadun pysäkin pohjoispuolelta ennen Kaivokatua yksi. Lisäksi kaksi tolppaa on reilusti vinossa mutta vielä pystyssä.

Onkohan kenelläkään tiedossa mistä tämä johtuu? On varmaan selvää että joittenkin tolppien osalta puuttumisen selitys löytyy ilkivallasta tai huolimattomasta traktorin tai kuorma-auton kuljettajasta, mutta etenkin Yliopistonkadun risteystä tarkastellessa tulee väkisinkin mieleen että näitä tolppia on tarkoituksella poistettu, kun ovat mahdollisesti olleet huoltoliikenteen sujuvan mahtumisen suhteen "väärään" paikkaan pystytettyjä.

----------


## risukasa

Tänään tuli havaittua itselleni uusi ominaisuus Mikonkadun asetinlaitteessa: Se ei osaa ajattaa saman suunnan vaunuja peräkkäin, vaan edellisen pitää päästä läpi asti ennenkuin seuraava päästetään perään.

----------


## hylje

> Tänään tuli havaittua itselleni uusi ominaisuus Mikonkadun asetinlaitteessa: Se ei osaa ajattaa saman suunnan vaunuja peräkkäin, vaan edellisen pitää päästä läpi asti ennenkuin seuraava päästetään perään.


Vahvistaa epäilyksiäni järjestelmän kapulamallista: rataosalla on yksi kapula, joka puolestaan voi olla joko vapaa tai yhdellä vaunulla. Osuudelle pääsee vain kapulalla. Oikein yksinkertainen ja luotettava logiikka käytössä, sillä oletuksella että kapula palautuu luotettavasti. Yksinkertaisuus ilmeisesti kostautuu.

----------


## rvk1249

> Tänään tuli havaittua itselleni uusi ominaisuus Mikonkadun asetinlaitteessa: Se ei osaa ajattaa saman suunnan vaunuja peräkkäin, vaan edellisen pitää päästä läpi asti ennenkuin seuraava päästetään perään.


Ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei pidä paikkaansa.


Eikö? Sitten jossain ei tieto kulje, koska SRS:n kevätajelulla LOK ohjeisti meitä juuri noin: kaksi vaunua ei saa ajaa perätysten, koska hieno laitteisto menee sekaisin. Ensin piti ajaa yhdellä vaunulla, vasta osuuden taas vapauduttua toisella.

----------


## rvk1249

> Eikö? Sitten jossain ei tieto kulje, koska SRS:n kevätajelulla LOK ohjeisti meitä juuri noin: kaksi vaunua ei saa ajaa perätysten, koska hieno laitteisto menee sekaisin. Ensin piti ajaa yhdellä vaunulla, vasta osuuden taas vapauduttua toisella.


Vaunujen välissä tulee olla 20m (muistaakseni) väli, jos ajavat peräkkäin. Vaunu saa esim. Aleksilta Mikonkadulle kääntyneen 3T:n jälkeen 60s. sisällä myös ajoluvan sen perään, vaikka tämän 3T:n ja perässäajavan välissä olisi Mikonkadulta tilattu valo Aleksille.

----------


## 339-DF

No tuo on kyllä huomattavasti fiksumpaa kuin se, että pitäisi odottaa koko osuuden vapautumista. Ja reilu turvavälikin on varmasti ihan perusteltu tuolla osuudella, jolla voi tulla yllättäviä jarrutuksia jalankulkijoiden vuoksi.

Mitenkäs muuten Mikonkadun jalankulkijat ovat oppineet väistämään ratikkaa, vai ovatko? Kesää kohden voisi kuvitella, että jalankulkijoiden määrä vielä kasvaa.

----------


## risukasa

No, en nyt ihan peräkkäin ajoksi tuota silti kutsuisi kun edellinen vaunu käytännössä ehti Mikonkadulta Aleksille asti ennen kuin sain ajoluvan. Mikonkadulla turvallinen ajonopeus on aika alhainen, joten ei tuo asetinlaitteen viive korreloi turvavälin kanssa (6 sekunnin turvaväli nopeudella 15km/h on 25 metriä).

Kyllä Mikonkadulla aika usein meinataan kävellä tai pyöräillä eteen katsomatta kumpaankaan suuntaan.

----------


## ess

> Kyllä Mikonkadulla aika usein meinataan kävellä tai pyöräillä eteen katsomatta kumpaankaan suuntaan.


Tuohan on aivan normaalia muuallakin liikenteessä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Mikonkadulla on ohjesäännön mukainen maksiminopeus raitiovaunuille 10 km/h, mutta päästellään siellä välillä vähän reilumminkin.

----------


## late-

> No, en nyt ihan peräkkäin ajoksi tuota silti kutsuisi kun edellinen vaunu käytännössä ehti Mikonkadulta Aleksille asti ennen kuin sain ajoluvan. Mikonkadulla turvallinen ajonopeus on aika alhainen, joten ei tuo asetinlaitteen viive korreloi turvavälin kanssa (6 sekunnin turvaväli nopeudella 15km/h on 25 metriä).


Ymmärtääkseni asetinlaitteessa ei ole viivettä, vaan valvottu osuus on jaettu useampaan jaksoon. Perässä ajo onnistunee, kun välissä on yksi tyhjä jakso eli kaksi ensimmäistä jaksoa on vapautunut. Asetinlaite vaatii, että jaksot varataan järjestyksessä.

----------


## Albert

Nyt alkaa maallikosta ihan tuntua, että kuljettajille ei ole tarjolla riittävää informaatiota asetinlaitteesta. Mutta ei kai se voi olla totta?

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä perusasiat on tiedotettu, tällaiset pikku detaljit opitaan sitten käytännössä, kuten suuri osa näistä hommista muutenkin. Eihän tuo peräkkäin ajo sinänsä ole mikään tärkeä seikka, vuoroväli on 8 minuutista ylöspäin ja jos ei ole niin sitä pitää yrittää tehdä joka tapauksessa. Jos aiottaisiin toinenkin linja tunkea Mikonkadulle, niin tilanne olisi eri.

----------


## rvk1249

> Nyt alkaa maallikosta ihan tuntua, että kuljettajille ei ole tarjolla riittävää informaatiota asetinlaitteesta. Mutta ei kai se voi olla totta?


Kuljettajilla on kyllä tarvittava tieto. Se mikä tässä häiritsee, on että maallikot, jotka eivät tiedä faktoja, olettavat ja väittävät asioita väärin.

----------


## Albert

> Kuljettajilla on kyllä tarvittava tieto. Se mikä tässä häiritsee, on että maallikot, jotka eivät tiedä faktoja, olettavat ja väittävät asioita väärin.


Hienoa!! Tuon halusin tietääkin.

----------


## Albert

2.6.09: Panin merkille, että Aleksin puoleisessa päässä _"kävelykatumerkin"_ alla on lisäkilpi _"raitiovaunuliikenne sallittu"_, muttei toisessa päässä!
Eikös tuo ole turhaa, kun lainsäädäntö ei ratikkaliikennettä kävelykadulla kiellä?
Toisaalta olkaa kuljettajat varovaisia:
Tieliikennelaki 14 pykälä, kolmas momentti koskee kaikkia:



> Kuljettajan on kuitenkin aina väistettävä muuta liikennettä, jos hän on tulossa tielle pihakadulta, kävelykadulta, pihasta, pysäköintipaikalta, huoltoasemalta tai muulta vastaavalta alueelta taikka polulta, tilustieltä tai muulta vähäiseltä tieltä tai moottorikelkkailureitiltä.

----------

